# We're bonding!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

When I first brought Uno and Hope home, Uno was so wild we couldn't even touch him. After a week and lots of wheedling, I managed to get him to come over if I had a bucket of goodies, but if my hand went out, he ran! I figured he would always be a shy little bugger, and just left it at that.
:sigh: 

But with tons of patience, he eventually began letting him touch him while I was giving out treats or when he was eating. It became where I could even trim his hooves while he stuffed his face. Typical male, right? 
:roll: 

That's how it stayed for a month, but I think we're reaching a new high! I've been feeling down lately, so that translates to more time in the goat/chicken pen, just watching and enjoying their antics. They have an upside down bathtub to play on, and that's where I sit. 

Yesterday, Uno actually came up to me on his own accord, and allowed me to pet and scratch his neck and shoulders! I was so elated over it and went back inside feeling better.

But today totally outdid yesterday! Today, four separate times, he came back to me, jumped up next to me on the tub, and got very close, asking to be scratched and petted. If I stopped, he would sniff my face, then very gently push his head against my shoulder, asking for more scratches. I would scratch his neck on both sides, and he even let me kiss his nose and rub all over his body, even down his legs. Four separate times he left to check something out, and then came back to me for more. I didn't even have any goodies!

:stars: 

I really thought he would always be a little wild and just a beautiful little companion for Hope. Until now, I hadn't felt much of a bond with either of them. They talk to me when they see me come outside, and call for me to come back when I leave, and I really enjoy them, but there just wasn't that connection.

I can really feel it now. It really brought me back up again.  

Just had to share!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:wahoo: :leap: :stars: 

wahoo wonderful!!!!! :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't it a great feeling? I am so glad that they have warmed up to you and now they KNOW you and are in tune with how you feel, animals are so smart to know when we need a lift, Very happy that he made you feel better :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is AWESOME!! Congrats! It is amazing how our animals can make us feel better when nothing else can!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, it really made my day.

Mustn't forget Hope though! She's fairly friendly, I can rub her sides and catch her very easily, but you can tell she mostly just tolerates me, unless I have some goodies. It looks like Uno, on the other hand, wants to be pals.

Or maybe I just give good scratches.

:greengrin:


----------

